# PING))) sensor fun



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

So I've been playing with Parallax's PING))) sensor on a Prop-2 for couple days. This little thing is flippin' sweet! 

For $35 bucks it works amazing as a break beam out to about 8 feet with some sort of wall to bounce off of. Also, I've been playing around with pointing it at an approaching target and triggering events conditionally based on the targets distance. 

The sensor seems to have a about a 3' wide FOV, and it's really been amazingly accurate compared to a PIR. I have some test code i cobbled up that flashes a flood at a certain pace when it sees you out 70", then increases the flash as it see's you at 45". It's simple, but a good proof of concept for more advanced applications.

In short: 

Dear PIR sensor, blow.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That sounds like a very cool device.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes...to have accuracy like that would be very useful


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

where'd you get yours from


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

parallax.com


----------



## JonnyMac (Apr 5, 2007)

These sensors can now be found in the parts bins in many RadioShack stores -- you might check before you make a web order. I, too, have used them with the Prop-1 and Prop-2 as as an invisible beam break in a friend's haunt.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

JonnyMac said:


> These sensors can now be found in the parts bins in many RadioShack stores -- you might check before you make a web order. I, too, have used them with the Prop-1 and Prop-2 as as an invisible beam break in a friend's haunt.


They're $29.95 + shipping at Parallax (link)

or

$32.99 at RadioShack (link).

They appear to be much larger than a PIR sensor, but they might be worth a try.

Mounting/hiding them may be tricky, but a small project box might do the trick.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

JonnyMac said:


> These sensors can now be found in the parts bins in many RadioShack stores -- you might check before you make a web order. I, too, have used them with the Prop-1 and Prop-2 as as an invisible beam break in a friend's haunt.


Jon,

Could these be used with a prop1/prop2 to determine how far someone is from the sensor/prop and perform different actions based on that distance? For example, the closer someone gets to the sensor more lights are turned on.

Do you have plans to sell them at EFX-TEK?

According to the documentation, it states that they could be used for distance measurement (unfortunately only a 10' range).


----------



## JonnyMac (Apr 5, 2007)

Ultrasonic sensors have a bit of a tough time with soft bodies (we don't reflect well, and our clothes make the problem worse), they really need something hard to bounce off of. Pings can detect people, but not accurately enough measure their position -- unless they're wearing an armor breastplate!


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

Jon,
At 70" and under mine is measuring me pretty reliably within about a 2' to 2 1/2' foot FOV. Judging from my trusty tape measure it's accurate to about 2". And bear in mind I'm all bundled for Rhode Island winter 

As for the break beam, I have no doubt putting a solid object for sound reflection would improve things, but unless I'm at a full run it has never once not worked out to 60" away. 

G:
Size wise, it's only about 1" by 2", so its actually quite tiny. Those sensors on it are about the size of a dime in diameter. 

Works just swell on a Prop1 or 2. In fact I "borrowed" the code from a Parallax example and it's running happy as can be on my Prop2 right now. To be honest I think the Prop2's extra speed helps out a lot with this in terms of watching real time distance in the debug window. 

With all respect to Jon's comments on soft bodies and such, I'm having a blast recreating the "near....far" skit from sesame street as I watch this measure my distance in the debug window. Can't wait to get a few more and start integrating them into prop ideas.


----------



## JonnyMac (Apr 5, 2007)

Forgive me, I'm an engineer and by nature, a tad conservative when I design things.... Glad you got it working for you -- I think it's a cool sensor and has lots of uses in the haunt industry.


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

Forgive you? If it wasn't for you I wouldn't be having fun with this stuff in the first place


----------

